# Eclipse - Abstrakte Methode übertragen auf Unterklassen?



## BeSp (9. Dez 2008)

Hallo,
habe mir in einer Oberklasse eine Methode erstellt die abstrakt sein soll. Daher müsste in alle Unterklassen diese Methode nun implementiert werden. Gibt es in Eclipse eine einfach Möglichkeit zumindest die Rümpfe dieser Methoden in die Unterklassen eintragen zu lassen? ... Da es einige sind wollte ich mir diese Arbeit zumindest da etwas erleichtern!

Hat jemand eine Idee?
mfg BeSp


----------



## Wildcard (9. Dez 2008)

Wenn du im new Wizard direkt die Oberklasse auswählst werden die Rümpfe eingetragen.
Wenn du die Klassen bereits erzeugt hat, müsste neben dem Kopf der Klasse ein Fehlersymbol erscheinen (da du ja nicht alle abstrakte Methoden implementierst). Wenn du darauf klickst wird dir angeboten die Methoden zu implementieren.


----------



## SlaterB (9. Dez 2008)

pro Klasse einzeln gibts unter 'Source' diverse 'Generate ...'-Optionen, 
schau dir die mal an, falls noch nicht bekannt


----------



## BeSp (9. Dez 2008)

Hallo,
danke habs jetzt so gemacht. Ging doch noch ganz zügig 

Vielen dank!


----------

